# Calling before you cancel a no show



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up? 

I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don’t want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don’t want to risk them making false claims against me. 

I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It’s not my responsibility to hunt them down.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


One of my pet peeves...5 minutes is WAY too long. It should be 2, 3 max. In actuality, pax should be ready to go by the time I get there and it is kind of inconsiderate to make me wait. That being said, I call, let it ring once and hang up. It shouldn't be my responsibility to find out why they don't have their shit together and I already wasted 5 minutes of my life, I am not trying to give them any more of my time. You shouldn't be ordering a Lyft until you are ready for one, especially out here in the city where we are everywhere and there usually isn't much of a wait time. If they paid like $1 a minute to wait, then my feelings might be different.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


I literally called the other day to let them know their time was up. Lol.

Each case is unique. If they dropped the pin but are too far away to make it, I wait until the last minute to call. Same if they dropped the pin in the wrong location to avoid surge. If the surge is high, I cancel right away.

If they are near me, I call and try to tell them I've arrived, I'm out front.

If it gets down to the last minute, I reposition the car to get out quickly. At 15 secs or 10 secs to go, I'm already down the street because I'm irritated like you.

This prevents them running up after the timer is up and hollering at you.. rude! LMAO

And listen, if you ever have this scenario happen, savor it: if they are inside a mall or somewhere, wait to call. They tell you they are lost. You know they aren't going to make it. They are irritated and snapping at you because *they* know they aren't going to make it. If they are rude to you, hold them on the line while you cancel. _Wait for the screeching_.. tell them "NEXT TIME BE READY TO GO BEFORE YOU CALL" and mash that hangup button. I guarantee you it erases the frustration from like five or so late pax off your mind haha.

Be an angel right up until you run into the devil lol


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I agree it sucks. When you call PAX they say 1 more minute I will be out and then it takes them another 3 minutes. They have record you talked to them and they can call and say driver left after they said they would be right out. Even though that’s not the case.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> They have record you talked to them and they can call and say driver left after they said they would be right out. Even though that's not the case.


so what? 5 mins is 5 minutes. I have never lost a no-show fee. It doesn't matter what they say. Lyft has your GPS location, they know you were there for the required 5.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

In addition, I have used Lyft as pax. I know exactly how it works and it isn’t rocket science, so IMO there isn’t much of an excuse to not be ready in a timely manner


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I think the rule is call before cancel no show on Lyft. That is exactly what I do at 4:50 I call let it ring once maybe twice then hang up especially if answered. They should be outside at the curb waiting for us not the other way around. I love the paxholes that call at 4 minutes plus and ask were are you? "You can see my exact location on your phone" I always say I'm at whatever location you requested a car too. If they were outside watching for us they would of seen us pull up, especially at a trailer park or apartment complex.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


 Yes, I call. Let phone ring once. I'm out.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I never pick up phone when called (unless the pick up destination looks really off), If I need to call, I only call for one ring tone and hang up then hit cancel and move on. 2018 rates=toes on the curb, no exceptions


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Pissed me off the last time. Pulled up to the main entrance of a packed mall where the gps directed me. Moved 50 yards further ahead a minute later since I was blocking traffic at the pin drop but still within sight. . Pax ended up being a no show so I cancelled. A message then popped up from Lyft saying I was not entitled to a cancel fee because I cancelled at a location away from the pin drop. The phone then rang which I'm sure was the pax. I didn't answer. Lesson learned and never again.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

All that has been said is true but the one varibal is if it is going to be longer ride I will call at the 4 min mark and give some slack. Not too much but some.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Last time I called and hung up after 1 ring. It was a factory later at night, so I’m assuming she was getting off of work. It had taken me 6 minutes to get to her, 5 minutes waiting. She had 11 minutes to get her act together. I canceled and shut off the app. I then got 2 phone calls, which I did not answer. They weren’t from the usual Lyft number (I have it saved in my phone), but a different San Francisco number. I googled it and it was said to be a Lyft passenger number. 

I was surprised that she was able to call me after the ride had been canceled, and with the app off. No voicemail was left, and I don’t have my phone number on my message.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

pizzaladee said:


> Last time I called and hung up after 1 ring. It was a factory later at night, so I'm assuming she was getting off of work. It had taken me 6 minutes to get to her, 5 minutes waiting. She had 11 minutes to get her act together. I canceled and shut off the app. I then got 2 phone calls, which I did not answer. They weren't from the usual Lyft number (I have it saved in my phone), but a different San Francisco number. I googled it and it was said to be a Lyft passenger number.
> 
> I was surprised that she was able to call me after the ride had been canceled, and with the app off. No voicemail was left, and I don't have my phone number on my message.


Pax have called a few times after I cancelled on them. On time they tried calling off and on for 10 minutes. Finally had to power off the phone completely for awhile to get rid of them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> They should be outside at the curb waiting for us


You should not even be forced to come to a complete stop! They can walk at 2 mph or run even faster. Keep rolling and make them open the door and jump in!!! Anyone who isn't willing to do that deserves to be cancelled on for wasting your time! Just yell "C'mon lady hustle up"!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Pax have called a few times after I cancelled on them. On time they tried calling off and on for 10 minutes. Finally had to power off the phone completely for awhile to get rid of them.


yep I reported a similar case to Lyft and the Lyft rep said they the link stays open after the ride is cancelled.....I had to shut my phone off too the guy was shared ride i canceled and he just wouldn't stop calling...

Regarding when to call depends on the ride but I usually call in the first 2 minutes then if they out by 5 i'm already turned and headed in the opposite direction and cancel.....I never call as the clock expires unless its a really nice long ride or directly on my way home.....only exceptions


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


Depends on the length of the ride and prime time. I call after 2 minutes to see if they're in the same area code. I wait if it's a good ride.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


"Respect your drivers time."

I call and say that if they're not out in 1:30 and then hide and bill a cancel fee. They gotta learn respect someplace.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I agree it sucks. When you call PAX they say 1 more minute I will be out and then it takes them another 3 minutes. They have record you talked to them and they can call and say driver left after they said they would be right out. Even though that's not the case.


i let the timer expire place my call they say ill be right out i just click pax is not here collect my 5 bucks. over 2000 rides no issues. again check make sure that ride your collecting the 5 for is not a good ride. if its less then 10 i collect my 5 get a new ping with in 30 seconds anyways.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Depends on my mood and ride. I give them the full 5 minutes always but that's it.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

240BIGWINO said:


> "Respect your drivers time."
> 
> I call and say that if they're not out in 1:30 and then hide and bill a cancel fee. They gotta learn respect someplace.


Like this?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


My opinion is you are overthinking and overgeneralizing. Every situation is different.

Are you in DF? Is this a streak where you are time limited to start a new streak? Are you in the boondocks? Is it a 45+ long ride? Is she cute? Are you tired and this is the last ride for a bonus?

Make your best decision in the curcumstances. But yes. To collect a cancel fee you must call anytime after arrival if the pax has not called you. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I had something happen to me when I first started. I got to the pickup location and got a call from the PAX she informed me I was at the wrong spot and told me where to go. Once she got me far enough away she canceled and I wasn't given a fee because I was driving away too early. 

Since that moment I stay parked until I get my PAX or my $5 fee. When they call me now I pretend like I'm on my way to the new pickup location, sometimes I'll drive up and down the street so the see me moving on their app. 

If I am forced to call after 5 minutes I let it ring once, hang up, & collect $5. Unless it looks like a real good trip.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Dropking said:


> My opinion is you are overthinking and overgeneralizing. Every situation is different.
> 
> Are you in DF? Is this a streak where you are time limited to start a new streak? Are you in the boondocks? Is it a 45+ long ride? Is she cute? Are you tired and this is the last ride for a bonus?
> 
> Make your best decision in the curcumstances. But yes. To collect a cancel fee you must call anytime after arrival if the pax has not called you. Seems reasonable to me.


If it's a 45+ trip then I certainly would make every effort to find them. Same with a good prime time ride. But under normal circumstances, I don't think it's reasonable that I need to jump through hoops in order to pick them up. They have all the information needed to know when I will be arriving and exactly where I am located. It's just plain rude that they make you wait.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> I had something happen to me when I first started. I got to the pickup location and got a call from the PAX she informed me I was at the wrong spot and told me where to go. Once she got me far enough away she canceled and I wasn't given a fee because I was driving away too early.
> 
> Since that moment I stay parked until I get my PAX or my $5 fee. When they call me now I pretend like I'm on my way to the new pickup location, sometimes I'll drive up and down the street so the see me moving on their app.
> 
> If I am forced to call after 5 minutes I let it ring once, hang up, & collect $5. Unless it looks like a real good trip.


That's an absolute racket by the pax. Good point on going to the original location and staying put. Move only if they
update the address.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Lyft normal ride is 5 minutes 
Lyft medical insurance ride is 10 minutes 
Just call at the end of the timer and drive away, unless the ride is worth it.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Don't even let the phone ring once. Tap the call button, and immediately hang up before it even rings. The Lyft app just wants to see that you, the driver, simply pressed the call button, but it does not have to ring so don't waste your time waiting for that. The passenger had their chance and didn't care about wasting your time.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It's 5 minutes on purpose because they want to make sure that you bend your butt over in every way possible before declining one of their beautiful customers. They want you with a pax in your car and will only give you a cancel fee if you ring them by the hand into your car and they won't get in. Lyft luckily gives you the whole fee if you do end up cancelling, but it's not always worth waiting 5 minutes for 5 bucks. You could have shuffled 2 people on Uber for better money and faster.

If you do luck out with a shared ride they're pretty easy to shuffle. They also inadvertently are easier to pick up because they know they only got 2 minutes before the Lyft app starts telling them you're driving away with their 5 bucks. Sometimes you don't even have to call. I've had times where I just hit cancel and they let me know I'm getting a fee. Other times just sent one basic ass text and that's enough. Running around busy party blocks in DC at night, free 5 bucks if they not toes on curb.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

At 4:45 call and say, "I am sorry but I have to cancel the ride as I have been waiting for 5 minutes. Feel free to request another ride through the Lyft app."

Of course this is for short non surge trips. follow the pink line and if it will be profitable say, "I have waited the required 5 minutes and am supposed to cancel the ride. However if you are on your way out, I can wait another 2 minutes before Lyft automatically cancels."


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ill wait if the ride is lucrative. If not, call & let ring once, then hang up & collect stupid pax fee. I have no desire to talk to someone who’s made me wait that long. Disrespectful as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Attention New People:

Yes....you have to call the pax in order to receive your $5 cancellation fee. But....there is nothing that says you have to talk to the pax to receive your $5 cancellation fee.

A single ring does just fine right before you hit that sweet Cancel button.

Or...if you want to give the pax a chance, ring them when you arrive, one single ring. Forces the pax to look at their phone when you arrive, hopefully getting their butts out the door quicker.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Attention New People:
> 
> Yes....you have to call the pax in order to receive your $5 cancellation fee. But....there is nothing that says you have to talk to the pax to receive your $5 cancellation fee.
> 
> ...


Why even let it ring? Hit Call, immediately hang up, collect your fee!!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

nj2bos said:


> Why even let it ring? Hit Call, immediately hang up, collect your fee!!


One time they didn't give me my fee even though I did do that. Called Lyft and got it though.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dropking said:


> ...Are you in the boondocks? Is it a 45+ long ride? Is she cute? ...


"Cute" doesn't pay for my gas.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> "Cute" doesn't pay for my gas.


I am completely biased in favor of hotties. Lyft pics are a brilliant feature.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

pizzaladee said:


> If it's a 45+ trip then I certainly would make every effort to find them. Same with a good prime time ride. But under normal circumstances, I don't think it's reasonable that I need to jump through hoops in order to pick them up. They have all the information needed to know when I will be arriving and exactly where I am located. It's just plain rude that they make you wait.


Its a case by case basis for me, I got 5 mins to check the destination and figure out where they are going lol.

Anything in the single digits dollar wise, Adios Muchacho!!!!!!!


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Dropking said:


> I am completely biased in favor of hotties. Lyft pics are a brilliant feature.


Unless they pay more than other riders, I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I am completely biased in favor of hotties. Lyft pics are a brilliant feature.


Tacky, very tacky.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Unless they pay more than other riders, I couldn't give a shit.


You are an admirable business minded company man.



IR12 said:


> Tacky, very tacky.


Sure!


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> I don't want to drive them anymore


This. As you might have noticed, although Lyft assures us that we're getting paid to wait for them, it's something like 30 cents-- not worth my time. What is worth my time? If they don't show up-- then I'm getting paid roughly 50 cents per minute (before gas charges) if I drove 5 minutes to arrive at their location. I agree with you that it should just be 3 minutes for regular, and I was infuriated when I noticed that Lyft line was extended by thirty seconds for the first pickup recently.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> This. As you might have noticed, although Lyft assures us that we're getting paid to wait for them, it's something like 30 cents-- not worth my time. What is worth my time? If they don't show up-- then I'm getting paid roughly 50 cents per minute (before gas charges) if I drove 5 minutes to arrive at their location. I agree with you that it should just be 3 minutes for regular, and I was infuriated when I noticed that Lyft line was extended by thirty seconds for the first pickup recently.


I have had Shared pax run to the car to avoid the $5 cancel fee.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


------------------
I hear what you are saying but keep in mind that often times the paxs phone does not notify them that the Lyft car has arrived. 
The phone call is just a back up notification. Call them at the 2 minute countdown. That will cut your wait time down a little.
Also, in the huge apartment complexes where you cannot get close to their location, it may take them some time to walk to the car. You can see if they are coming toward you ( yellow man on the phone screen ).


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SRGuy said:


> I have had Shared pax run to the car to avoid the $5 cancel fee.


I love when they run


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I wonder what some of your average tip amounts and percentage of rides tipped are. Some of you guys act like driving Lyft or Uber is a huge hassle and end up being inconvenienced 100% of the time whenever a ride isn't 100% perfect. I can't imagine you guys have been or are in sales (for those not driving full-time). I average about 50% of my rides tipping me most nights.

I am sure in big cities where people are assholes it can be different, but in Omaha, I pick up 90% of my requests (only decline or cancel for long pickup times when it is busy and/or surged where I am or currently heading), and I never cancel a rider for a no-show without actually calling them and talking to them first. I don't want until 5:00 is up, however, I call on 3:00 and then if they aren't out or haven't answered by 5:00, I feel fine knowing I gave them a shot and because I already tried once, the app doesn't make me try again.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Some of you guys act like driving Lyft or Uber is a huge hassle and end up being inconvenienced 100% of the time whenever a ride isn't 100% perfect.


I would imagine that there is a happy medium that many drivers find that exists between the total contempt for all riders that many drivers here seem to have, and the kiss-ass attitude of acquiescing to every rider's whim that some profess.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> I would imagine that there is a happy medium that many drivers find that exists between the total contempt for all riders that many drivers here seem to have, and the kiss-ass attitude of acquiescing to every rider's whim that some profess.


I would hope so. Some people treat pax with scorn. I hear about those nutjob drivers from the same riders I get $5 and $10 tips from, sometimes in part for being so nice. Now that I think about, you guys keep being passive-aggressive weirdos, I'll keep reaping the rewards.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Perhaps my situation is a little different. I drive in small town midwest and it is COLD here. All of my customers are repeat customers. I give them the full five minutes and explain why it is polite to be ready if they are slow. 
Having said that I have no problem no showing inconsiderate college students.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I wait for close to 5 minutes and then call. When it goes to voice mail (which it almost always does, then I hang up.

Since I'm in this business to actually provide rides, I wait a little longer and then call again. It almost always goes to voice mail there.

Then my options are to cancel or wait. If things are really quiet, I might put off cancelling a little longer.

Christine


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Call and hang up unless it's a trip that pays well. Then I call and tell them no rush, I have to start the fare but it's only 20 cents/min. I'll make sure they get to their destination.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm cleaning up my cancellation rate in anticipation of Uber Pro. Just the usual 5 minute cancels is likely to break the 4% level so I bend over backwards to wait and find the pax. I waited 10 minutes for a slow mover yesterday, but did eventually get the rider and avoid the cancel. What continues to screw up are the tardy express pool riders. When you have pax waiting in car with you, and at two minutes the missing rider is not in sight or answering phone - what are you going to do but cancel and move on?

Given my acceptance rate has been running close to 99%, I may go back to refusing pools just so I dont get stuck with cancels for the lost express pool riders.

85% AR and less than 4% CR aint going to be easy...


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Perhaps my situation is a little different. I drive in small town midwest and it is COLD here. All of my customers are repeat customers. I give them the full five minutes and explain why it is polite to be ready if they are slow.
> Having said that I have no problem no showing inconsiderate college students.


My experience with college students is that they are usually waiting at the curb. If they aren't then they are outside within a minute. They get a bad rap, but honestly they are rarely slow to come out, are respectful to me, and sometimes even tip. The most drunk pax I've had are middle aged men. And they're always slow to come to the car as well.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

With Lyft you call, let it ring once, hang up and collect no show fee


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> I'm cleaning up my cancellation rate in anticipation of Uber Pro. Just the usual 5 minute cancels is likely to break the 4% level so I bend over backwards to wait and find the pax. I waited 10 minutes for a slow mover yesterday, but did eventually get the rider and avoid the cancel. What continues to screw up are the tardy express pool riders. When you have pax waiting in car with you, and at two minutes the missing rider is not in sight or answering phone - what are you going to do but cancel and move on?
> 
> Given my acceptance rate has been running close to 99%, I may go back to refusing pools just so I dont get stuck with cancels for the lost express pool riders.
> 
> 85% AR and less than 4% CR aint going to be easy...


Cancel if the cesspool rider is a no-show. Their ride is close to bus fair and they need to learn the rules. A bus doesn't wait 2 minutes.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------
> I hear what you are saying but keep in mind that often times the paxs phone does not notify them that the Lyft car has arrived.
> The phone call is just a back up notification. Call them at the 2 minute countdown. That will cut your wait time down a little.
> Also, in the huge apartment complexes where you cannot get close to their location, it may take them some time to walk to the car. You can see if they are coming toward you ( yellow man on the phone screen ).


Pax knows as soon as they request how long/far away the driver is...they should be looking out/paying attention. And screw that yellow man! Why aren't the yellow man and the pin in the same exact spot?! Isn't that what the pin is for? What is the point of even having a pin if there is also a yellow man?! I have always hated that yellow man....**** that guy

sorry, I got triggered lol



AlteredBeast said:


> I wonder what some of your average tip amounts and percentage of rides tipped are. Some of you guys act like driving Lyft or Uber is a huge hassle and end up being inconvenienced 100% of the time whenever a ride isn't 100% perfect. I can't imagine you guys have been or are in sales (for those not driving full-time). I average about 50% of my rides tipping me most nights.
> 
> I am sure in big cities where people are assholes it can be different, but in Omaha, I pick up 90% of my requests (only decline or cancel for long pickup times when it is busy and/or surged where I am or currently heading), and I never cancel a rider for a no-show without actually calling them and talking to them first. I don't want until 5:00 is up, however, I call on 3:00 and then if they aren't out or haven't answered by 5:00, I feel fine knowing I gave them a shot and because I already tried once, the app doesn't make me try again.


$5 or $10 no show fee is better than most tips and people who get left can't tip you anyway


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

SRGuy said:


> I have had Shared pax run to the car to avoid the $5 cancel fee.


By the time they're running they won't be making it with me. It's fun to watch them try to catch me in my rear view mirror and then the inevitable look down at the phone a second after I punch rider no-show.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

Love the ones that rerequest immediately after you cancel and you get the ping because there are no other drivers close. No consideration for the driver's time, you can't be ready but you're watching your phone close enough to request another ride right away. 

I always let those time out, just laugh and enjoy my cancel fee. Now they can wait a while for the next driver if they even accept the long pickup.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I love it when a pax says something like "I have learned to not request a ride until I walk out the door."

Those pax have a head start on a 5* rating as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I love it when a pax says something like "I have learned to not request a ride until I walk out the door."
> 
> Those pax have a head start on a 5* rating as far as I'm concerned.


Amen to that


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


Call, let it ring once and hang up!


----------



## jafi_112 (Nov 30, 2014)

What do you do when the passenger comes outside with their friend, waves at you and continues to talk to their friend while you are waiting, and the timer keeps ticking and ticking?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

jafi_112 said:


> What do you do when the passenger comes outside with their friend, waves at you and continues to talk to their friend while you are waiting, and the timer keeps ticking and ticking?


Cancel when it times out. Wave goodbye with a smile. Collect your $5 and move on to the next ride.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

nj2bos said:


> Don't even let the phone ring once. Tap the call button, and immediately hang up before it even rings. The Lyft app just wants to see that you, the driver, simply pressed the call button, but it does not have to ring so don't waste your time waiting for that. The passenger had their chance and didn't care about wasting your time.


This is not true. It has nothing to do with what you do in the driver app. The call has to at least get initialized. It has to show up in their VOIP system logs. I don't think the duration or if it rings at all really matters.

The driver app isn't required and you can make the call yourself even from a different device. And nothing that you do in the driver app will get you the fee if a phone call is never connected to the pax.



Spoiler: You can easily prove this for yourself 



You can easily prove for yourself that it has nothing to do with any interaction in the driver app and has everything to do with the actual phone call showing up on the POTS (Plain Old Telephone System).

Test it yourself:

Try it on a phone that will dial out but nothing will ring because service is suspended. The Uber app will see that you made *a* call and it may log this to the server. But it won't count if the call doesnt actually go through to the pax.

Try it. You won't get a fee.

-----

Next, during a NoShow, try calling the pax from a completely different device that doesn't even have the driver app installed. Simply dial the pax phone number and let it ring once or however you like to do it. If you do this you will get a fee. You still get the fee even though you made no attempt to call the pax through the driver app.

The driver app doesn't control anything directly that will determine if you get the fer. All the app does it helps you make the required phone call.

NOTE: The Uber driver app is now capable of outbound calls over your data connection. Disable this feature for these tests otherwise all you're proving is that a phone call is still required but it is the Uber app making it instead of your dialer.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> This is not true. It has nothing to do with what you do in the driver app. The call has to at least get initialized. It has to show up in their VOIP system logs. I don't think the duration or if it rings at all really matters.
> ...
> 
> Test it yourself:
> ...


Isn't this thread about the *Lyft *app?
Uber doesn't even require contacting the passenger to cancel and collect on a no-show, do they?


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


Call, hang up after the very first ring, cancell the ride then collect the fee. They will request the ride again before you leave, go back, pick them up and double dip


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> Call, hang up after the very first ring, cancell the ride then collect the fee. They will request the ride again before you leave, go back, pick them up and double dip


Just dont complain if you pull a trick like this on as knowledgeable rider and end up with the 1 star you'd have earned.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Just dont complain if you pull a trick like this on as knowledgeable rider and end up with the 1 star you'd have earned.


Seriously.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Texting actually works too, just save the number that the app is trying to call, which is the same number every time, and text instead, still counts


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Just dont complain if you pull a trick like this on as knowledgeable rider and end up with the 1 star you'd have earned.


Just put in a BS reason in the post ride notes (pax complained about traffic, pax complained about the rate). If you see your rating go down, then email Support asking them to read your post ride notes and exclude the rating.

I never worry about things like this, or refusing drive thru stops, or anything like that. If I can pinpoint which pax is likely to complain, I can get their rating excluded if I feel motivated enough to jump through the hoops.

Also-- *never, ever trade dollars for stars*. Especially on Lyft. Unless you're on the verge of deactivation for low ratings, of course-- but then you have bigger problems than a 1* here and there.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

jafi_112 said:


> What do you do when the passenger comes outside with their friend, waves at you and continues to talk to their friend while you are waiting, and the timer keeps ticking and ticking?


I lock my doors and put the car in gear so I can drive away from them if they try to approach me before the timer expires. Then I cancel no show them and get the fee.

Getting one to chase you is especially satisfying. The key is to drive slow enough they think they can catch you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> I lock my doors and put the car in gear so I can drive away from them if they try to approach me before the timer expires. Then I cancel no show them and get the fee.
> 
> Getting one to chase you is especially satisfying. The key is to drive slow enough they think they can catch you.


shuffling with a partner is always better than shuffling alone


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I pretty much only take surge so when I get there I call right away. When they answer I start the trip.
If I see them wave and say 1 minute I start the trip. With the surge I don't care how long I wait


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Just dont complain if you pull a trick like this on as knowledgeable rider and end up with the 1 star you'd have earned.


I never do, ratings cycle out every 500 for Uber and 100 for Lyft, plus Lyft dropps your worst rating


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> I lock my doors and put the car in gear so I can drive away from them if they try to approach me before the timer expires. Then I cancel no show them and get the fee.
> 
> Getting one to chase you is especially satisfying. The key is to drive slow enough they think they can catch you.


Well done my friend, well done


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> when I get there I call right away. When they answer I start the trip.


Sounds like a good way to get deactivated, if things go bad.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Sounds like a good way to get deactivated, if things go bad.


I've never had things go bad.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> I'm cleaning up my cancellation rate in anticipation of Uber Pro. Just the usual 5 minute cancels is likely to break the 4% level so I bend over backwards to wait and find the pax. I waited 10 minutes for a slow mover yesterday, but did eventually get the rider and avoid the cancel. What continues to screw up are the tardy express pool riders. When you have pax waiting in car with you, and at two minutes the missing rider is not in sight or answering phone - what are you going to do but cancel and move on?
> 
> Given my acceptance rate has been running close to 99%, I may go back to refusing pools just so I dont get stuck with cancels for the lost express pool riders.
> 
> 85% AR and less than 4% CR aint going to be easy...


Wanting the Uber pro bs is a waste of time. 6% time and mileage bonus? Garbage. Free tuition to ASU online? Worthless. Bending t the knee for these crumbs is pointless.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> I've never had things go bad.


All it takes is once.

You're telling me that you start the trip after you've had a phone call with pax. There are a lot of ways that can go off the rails, but the common thread in all of them is if the pax somehow doesn't actually get into your car.

That can easily happen if they make you wait several more minutes. If they do, you're stuck with either:

- Waiting for them for as long as they choose, or
- Cancelling and daring them to file a complaint.

Anyhow, that's how I see it. Besides not being quite honest.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

LOL
The other day I excepted a trip seven minutes away. 
I drove for minutes and got a call from a woman who only spoke broken English. I had to pullover. She told me she wanted me to pick up her boyfriend had a different address in a different direction and that it was near any BP station. She then told me she needed to have the guy call me. After four minutes the guy called me and told me he didn’t know the street address but there was in apartment behind the BP station.

I canceled did not get a cancellation fee.
Uber told me that they canceled within two minutes. I wrote back and said please look at the call logs. They were back said they check the call log that they canceled within two minutes.
I sent him screenshots that clearly show they didn’t know what they were talking about and they stop responding.

So let’s not talk about being honest


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If there is anything weird about the ping I will either call right away or wait until about 4 minutes in. The reason is they will often switch the pick-up and the destination or otherwise have the wrong pin location. Then I can't just immediately cancel but have to sit there and wait for the 5 minutes to expire in order to get paid.

I find that waiting to contact them until the timer was near expiring was less awkward. This is so that they cannot bombard me with calls and texts trying to get me to drive over a mile extra (due to their mistake) to pick them up for a $3 fare while I'm waiting out the timer.

I'm not a jerk but if I'm getting $3 for the ride by completing it then I'm not going to drive an extra two miles for free to come pick you up. Not when I can cancel it and get $5. I usually will do it if they are only off by less than a mile and I can get there within a minute or two but otherwise I shouldn't have to absorb the costs and time drain due to what isn't my mistake.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> If there is anything weird about the ping I will either call right away or wait until about 4 minutes in. The reason is they will often switch the pick-up and the destination or otherwise have the wrong pin location. Then I can't just immediately cancel but have to sit there and wait for the 5 minutes to expire in order to get paid.
> 
> I find that waiting to contact them until the timer was near expiring was less awkward. This is so that they cannot bombard me with calls and texts trying to get me to drive over a mile extra (due to their mistake) to pick them up for a $3 fare while I'm waiting out the timer.
> 
> I'm not a jerk but if I'm getting $3 for the ride by completing it then I'm not going to drive an extra two miles for free to come pick you up. Not when I can cancel it and get $5. I usually will do it if they are only off by less than a mile and I can get there within a minute or two but otherwise I shouldn't have to absorb the costs and time drain due to what isn't my mistake.


I call in the last 45 seconds when the call is over it's time to cancel. Nobody and I mean nobody is getting a ride at that point anyway.

If they call me I drag the call out as long as possible, act stupid give them an address I'm sitting in front of, tell them I'm putting where they are into my google maps and last that I'm on my way. I want them to STAY PUT until I'm ready to cruise by slowly to see if I got me a runner.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

I have only experienced this type of situation 2 times so far, (noob), but the 1st one the chick texted for me to please start the ride.
The 2nd I called with about 45 seconds left on the timer, got voicemail, ended call without leaving a message and cancelled.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> I call in the last 45 seconds when the call is over it's time to cancel. Nobody and I mean nobody is getting a ride at that point anyway.
> 
> If they call me I drag the call out as long as possible, act stupid give them an address I'm sitting in front of, tell them I'm putting where they are into my google maps and last that I'm on my way. I want them to STAY PUT until I'm ready to cruise by slowly to see if I got me a runner.


That's a pretty mean attitude for situations where most likely the Uber app put the pin somewhere incorrect and the pax was waiting somewhere for you. The fault is usually Uber's for not educating riders to manage the pin. You shouldn't take pleasure from screwing the innocent, hey pax are people too.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> That's a pretty mean attitude for situations where most likely the Uber app put the pin somewhere incorrect and the pax was waiting somewhere for you. The fault is usually Uber's for not educating riders to manage the pin. You shouldn't take pleasure from screwing the innocent, hey pax are people too.


You're wrong. Pax know how to enter an address. They know how to drop their pin on a location. They also know how to move it to avoid surge pricing. Our job is point to point transportation, if they're not at the pickup point pay up and order again, pal.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> .... Pax know how to enter an address. They know how to drop their pin on a location. ..


Actualy I expect most riders just allow the Uber app to select the address and place the pin...they think its a smart app on a smart phone...but it aint so smart. If the pax requests a ride while in a building, the dumb app simply drops the pin on one of the adjacent streets regardless of what entrance the pax goes out. So a ride request may have one chance in four that the Uber app puts the pin on the right street. No notice or heads up the the rider. Not so smart, actually pretty dumb.

Most apparent no shows are probably the fault of the app...blame Uber not the pax.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Actualy I expect most riders just allow the Uber app to select the address and place the pin...they think its a smart app on a smart phone...but it aint so smart. If the pax requests a ride while in a building, the dumb app simply drops the pin on one of the adjacent streets regardless of what entrance the pax goes out. So a ride request may have one chance in four that the Uber app puts the pin on the right street. No notice or heads up the the rider. Not so smart, actually pretty dumb.
> 
> Most apparent no shows are probably the fault of the app...blame Uber not the pax.


Even if the app places the pickup at the wrong place, I blame the rider for not paying attention to the app when making the request. That info is there for them to see.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

gaijinpen said:


> Even if the app places the pickup at the wrong place, I blame the rider for not paying attention to the app when making the request. That info is there for them to see.


What they need is a patient driver who explains that fact to them...


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

pizzaladee said:


> What do you do when the 5 minute timer is almost up? Do you actually speak to the pax? If so, what do you say? Do you let it ring and hang up?
> 
> I am already annoyed by the time it gets to that point. I don't want to drive them anymore because I know my attitude will show and I don't want to risk them making false claims against me.
> 
> I hate that we have to call with Lyft. The pax know exactly how far away I am, when I arrive, what my car looks like, and what I look like. It's not my responsibility to hunt them down.


Uber i cancel after it says. Lyft i call them for 2 seconds hang up and cancel then block em from future rides.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> ... Lyft i call them for 2 seconds hang up and cancel then block em from future rides.


Just curious, how do you block someone on Lyft if you cant rate them?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

CaptainToo said:


> Just curious, how do you block someone on Lyft if you cant rate them?


Just email Lyft and ask them to not match in future.


----------

